# Ukrainian: цвўтна капуста (misspelling; correct: цвітна капуста)



## cayuse

Could someone help me with the term for cauliflower in Ukrainian? I understand that it is _цвўтна капуста_, which is transliterated as “tsvўtna kapusta” or “tsvіtna kapusta”. My question is this: What does _tsvўtna _mean? Is it an independent word? Is the _na_ a suffix?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ana_Ca

цвўтна капуста isn't correct. Ukranian doesn't have the letter ў. 

Cauliflower in Ukraninan is *Цвітна капуста* (tsvitna kapusta). 
Just the word "*капуста*" means *cabbage*. So you should use the both words for cauliflower. "Цвітна" is an adjective. "*Цвітна капуста*" mean something like "*cabbage with flowers*" or "*cabbage that flower*".


----------



## cayuse

Thanks for your reply concerning Цвітна капуста. This information is very helpful. Would it be correct to say that the adjective Цвітна means "flowering" (i.e., Цвітна капуста = flowering cabbage)? When I look Цвітна up on the Internet, I get the definition "cauliflower". I get the same definition with Цвітна капуста. How can this be?


----------



## Selyd

The word *цвітний* means multi-coloured, with different colours.
But is almost always used *барвистий, кольоровий*. Use *цвітний* not often (colocvial) - *цвітна капуста,* *цвітна неділя (Palm Sundy)*.
At usual cabbage are used a sheets, at cauliflower  - blossoms.
It would be necessary to speak *квіткова капуста*. But so do not speak.
Exact translation *flowering cabbage* - цвітіння капусти. So *cabbage* *with* *flowers. *Тому Ви не зустрічаєте* цвітна *окремо*.*


----------



## Tjahzi

*Цвўтна капуста *seems Belarussian, ehh?


----------



## Sobakus

Tjahzi said:


> *Цвўтна капуста *seems Belarussian, ehh?



No, ў is vocalized л.


----------



## Tjahzi

Sorry, I don't understand your reply.


----------



## Sobakus

Tjahzi said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your reply.



Listen to cockney accent, they have l-s at the word end and before consonants vocalized, i.e. turned into w, u, o. The same also happens in Ukrainian(волк=>вовк, pronounced as w), BCS(byl=>bio), Polish(молвил=>mówił[muviw]) and some other Slavic languages.


----------



## cyanista

Ў is a Belarusian letter, indeed, but the word цвўтна does not exist. Moreover, it is impossible to  pronounce for a Belarusian. 

I am not sure if I understand Sobakus correctly but possibly he wanted to say that ў is not a vowel* so it may not be placed in this position in a long consonant cluster. Actually, already the combination вў [vw] alone would be a major problem. 

*It is referred to as "semivowel" and is non-syllabic.


----------



## Selyd

cyanista said:


> Actually, already the combination вў [vw] alone would be a major problem.


There are no problems - 
*введення* - /vvedennya/ To enter
*ввесь* - /vvec'/ All
*ввімкнений* -/vklyucheniy/ Switched on
And even
*вв'язуватися - /*vvyazuvatys'/ To get involved


----------



## Sobakus

Selyd said:


> There are no problems -
> *введення* - /vvedennya/ To enter
> *ввесь* - /vvec'/ All
> *ввімкнений* -/vklyucheniy/ Switched on
> And even
> *вв'язуватися - /*vvyazuvatys'/ To get involved



Речь-то шла о вў, а не вв.


----------



## A.O.T.

Selyd said:


> There are no problems -
> *введення* - /vvedennya/ To enter
> *ввесь* - /vvec'/ All
> *ввімкнений* -/vklyucheniy/ Switched on
> And even
> *вв'язуватися - /*vvyazuvatys'/ To get involved



All these words (excep the first and the last one) can be used and they are used with a first letter "у".
Усі ці слова (окрім, першого та останнього) можуть та вживаються з літерою "у":

увесь - all, whole 
увімкнений - switched on


----------

